# Which one??



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Both of these doelings are $250 and I plan to get one.
Which do y'all like better?
This one?(my personal favorite)








Or this one?








Thanks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with you! The first one!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, the first one sets herself up very nicely. I like to see that.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

First one! The ears on the second one are a little long.  Second doeling also has a shorter body, a steeper rump, posty hind legs, but better depth.
First doe is lean, dairy, with good length of body & neck, but a shorter rump.

I think the first one is better


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I agree, the first one sets herself up very nicely. I like to see that.


Agreed. When a goat sets itself up without human help, they generally have good conformation


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Going just by the photos, I like #1 much better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First one


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Definitely the first one! Gorgeous little girl, and while the second one is really flashy, I really like #1


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree  lovely little girl  plus, I like her color better too :lol: hate black!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would get #2 just because of the freaky eyes!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:mecry: Waaah. I already told the guy I was very interested in the gold colored doe and a buckling and now I emailed him back and they are gone


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, that totally sucks! Didn't take long did it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Such a bummer!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No it didn't, you hardly ever find goats for that price around here!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

aaaaaawwww, that's too bad  Hopefully you'll find a better one you can afford


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmm,$200.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

What's his bloodlines?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I feel sorry for you  I really liked that first doeling


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks, I wish I'd asked sooner if he'd hold her.
Lindsey he's AGS registered and I can't seem to find his pedigree.
Found him on CL, I think I'll email and ask 'bout his pedigree.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

http://www.hoobly.com/ZN8pF/nigerian-buckling.htm


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's another i might check out.
http://www.fullcircleminiatures.net/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know nothing of ND but I think the first one is very handsome (but I'm also the only one who picked #2 lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> Here's another i might check out.
> http://www.fullcircleminiatures.net/


I like that one


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

PMed you some links


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks I'm looking at them now


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Should I? Should I? Should I?
















http://hickory.craigslist.org/grd/4749277430.html
:leap:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't like either of those two does.
I don't like the first adult buck you posted, either. 
And on the second, the buckling, can't tell anything from the picture. But I can tell you, not a fan of Little Tot's goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I did, however, like the first doeling, but that doesn't matter now :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't like either of those two does.


What? Why?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

First one too. I agree with Cedar Point. #1 has it all over #2. Sorry she was sold. Something better is waiting for you to bring her home!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

margaret said:


> What? Why?


Both are frail looking, lacking depth, brisket, and power. The second one is all legs. I don't like their toplines or rumps either. I would pass/


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry the doe was sold! She was a cutie. I like the last two does you posted though. I was actually just looking at the website they are on too, what a coincidence!  http://www.proctorhill.com/nigeriandwarfs.htm


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

i know, I saw on their website they'd just moved here and I really like their goats!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sydney I am going to disagree with you
I like the second doe, I guess we have our preferences.
I see what you are saying about the lack of depth and power but I like her topline and rump, that length and levelness would go well in my Nigie herd.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish they had kept their Nigerian herd! They produced some beautiful goats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I know,they had some amazing goats!
I really want to get that milking doe and she's a good price too


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

WalshKidsGoats said:


> I wish they had kept their Nigerian herd! They produced some beautiful goats.


Did you see their Manchas? They're really nice too!


----------

